# my cool tiger



## sanyaa (Sep 1, 2014)

hello! this is my cat Parker and he is the best kitty in the world, he is 4 months old.

real movie star






no parker was harm doing this video


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

Great Videos...and what a gorgeous boy Richard Parker is :001_tt1:


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

sanyaa said:


> hello! this is my cat Parker and he is the best kitty in the world, he is 4 months old.
> 
> real movie star
> 
> ...


Awwwww soooo cute


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh nice another fan of The Life of PI  Your boy is super sweet. And you defo have skills to put Steven Spielberg to shame :wink:


----------



## Basiliy (Sep 14, 2014)

sanyaa said:


> hello! this is my cat Parker and he is the best kitty in the world, he is 4 months old.
> 
> real movie star
> 
> ...


Your cat is nice, but our Vasiliy also a good actor
Here he is 2 months old 



And here one year old


----------



## doggyfather (Sep 16, 2014)

LostSoul said:


> Great Videos...and what a gorgeous boy Richard Parker is :001_tt1:


That's sooo cool lol


----------

